# Tree of honey



## pollo (Apr 3, 2013)

someone knows the "Evodia Daniellii" ? 
this tree is also called "tree of honey" because it produces more and more nectar. 
The people that have tried they claim that this tree allows a production of honey over 1200 kg/ectar (1,32 Short ton/ectar).
what do you think??


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

> someone knows the "Evodia Daniellii" ? 

This tree is quite popular with some beekeepers here. You might find this thread interesting:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?271389-Adopt-a-BeeBee-Tree-Whip&highlight=tree

Note that the thread is about these trees offered for sale, but of course shipping to Italy would not be possible. However, you can learn a lot just from reading the thread.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

So basically they are the same type of tree. Maybe you can buy the seeds if they have it on ebay or amazon.
Not sure if they can be ship to Italy though.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

So basically they are the same type of tree. Maybe you can buy the seeds if they have it on ebay or amazon.
Not sure if they can be ship to Italy though.


----------

